

Ask HN: Where can I find an SEO / Web Developer Part Time? - kreedskulls

I need SEO for my website as well as a developer to make any tweaks needed. I am going to change the content soon but really need to build an Online Presence, right now I have 0.<p>My website is www dot safeb4sorry dot com
======
graeme
eLance and oDesk are usually good bets.

The first few replies will probably be spam, but quality bids appear shortly
thereafter. Make sure your ad is clear, and consider including a test phrase
such as "purple mangoes" or some other nonsense to filter out applicants who
don't bother to read the ad.

------
kreedskulls
Thanks guys, I really appreciate your responses.

------
gootik
if you want to try outsourcing, try HiretheWorld

no spam. great customer service and better escrow system then other sites

